
Umberto Eco: “Macintosh Is Catholic and MS-DOS Is Protestant” - wyclif
http://pcuf.fi/~pjt/pink/catholic-mac.html
======
madspindel
I would say Macintosh is atheist and MS-DOS is agnostic.

------
Terretta
Context: pre-OSX when Mac OS had no GUI.

------
krapp
If Mac is Catholic then Linux is pagan.

------
zuo
mac is too expensive to be catholic. Unless you get it from caritas.

